# Basic full body workout



## crazycal1

beginners should start at the beginning.

when you can grow using a full body routine you`ll know to how to grow on a split routine done 2-3x a week.

imo its difficult to grow training more than 3x a week if natural.

do not assume that cos the current mr.o trains 5x a week that you can train that often.

it takes years to build up to that kind of frequency and make good progress.(if ever for youre average genetic bodytype.

to be trained 2-3x a week or maybe every 3rd day.

imo you shouldnt train till you are free of all aches from previous workout as its when you rest that your muscle grows.

deads-alternated with squats each workout.

bench press

close grip pulldowns

calf raises

military press

bicep curls

crunches

triceps pushdowns.

all done for 3 sets of 10 with the same working weight for each set of the exercise.

ie only last set will be set to failure.

when the weight builds up over the weeks you`ll find it harder to add weight to the final exercises.

when the added weight is making it hard to complete the routine cos youre running out of energy its time to split the routine.

its crucial not to simply add weight too quickly.

you want your body to adapt to the extra stresses,for this to happen when reps are coming harder 1kg increments are needed.

with a good clean diet high in protein and adequate carbs n fats your body will adapt(its not a case of manning up and just lifting the weight!)

IF youre get enuff rest.

rest=getting youre sleep sorted and making sure youre getting 8 hours a nite EVERY nite.

a very basic 2 day split ive followed...

squats

bench

dips

calves

gripwork

deads

chins

military press

biceps

abs

if that was following on from the full body(FB) i`d keep sets/reps/weights the same.

the decreased volume will allow to carry on adding weight single factor style.

imperative to start using 2x0.5kg plates now.

altho for deads n squats you may find you can add 2.5kg a week regularly for quite a while longer as they are the biggest exercises.

that is if you get enuff rest.

i think that should be stickyd :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973

Good info Cal and whilst you mention at the top of the article about beginners it's good sometimes for more experienced trainers to have a re-read and remember the basics and fundamentals of progression you have outlined.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud.

i think its common place to skip the basics and start concentrating on the little details before you need to.

i think the biggest mistake is to look at training as if under a microscope when what you actually need to do is take a step back and "get" the whole picture.

training and getting results is actually very simple.

its made complicated by idiots(ie the media)and i got lost on that one for years...

if i hadnt taken a step back and realised how important rest is i wouldnt be able to partial deadlift the wieght i can.

i got my twiglike body to adapt-ie i tricked it into allowing 240kg not to cut me in half(no staps baby lol)

ive added 1kg a workout month in month out training 2x a week for that...

rest rest rest lol


----------



## brawn1466867977

TheCrazyCal said:


> deads-alternated with squats each workout.
> 
> bench press
> 
> close grip pulldowns
> 
> calf raises
> 
> military press
> 
> bicep curls
> 
> crunches
> 
> triceps pushdowns.
> 
> :becky:


dead lifts-alternated with squats each workout.

bench press

Wide grip chins(neg reps if needed)

calf raises

Upright rows-alternated with Seated shoulder press each workout.

bicep curls

crunches

Scull crushers.

Not saying your program for beginners ain't great because it is and I agree with you 100% on it all as I too have been down the road of adding more and more exercises sets and reps in a bid to inject some growth in to my frame.

I've just changed a couple of exercises because I personally find them better for power and growth. So any one reading Cals post and not finding the program working for them there are alternative exercises that are more compound based.


----------



## crazycal1

thing is bud straight away youve started talking about negatives,.

beginners have no need for them and it just starts confusing them and leading them on to other "ideas"

i usually go with the biggest compounds and picked pushdowns on purpose over close grip bench.

triceps are getting plenty of work from bench and milipress already and this for newbies who have no real strength or endurance yet.

db presses`s would be an option but upright rows i dont rate as a particularly good option.

i`d save the wide grip rows for an alternative the next time routine gets changed for a split.

altho i`d stick with the back exercise you started with for another few months to get the most productivity out of it.

you dont change things around for the sake of it...only when theres a purpose.


----------



## brawn1466867977

TheCrazyCal said:


> thing is bud straight away youve started talking about negatives,.
> 
> beginners have no need for them and it just starts confusing them and leading them on to other "ideas".


I put negs if need because Wide grip chins are a very hard exercise to perform and when I started doing them I could only do 2 reps so negs was the only way of doing them. with out doing negs I would never of built the strenth to do a full set of 6-8. I truly believe chin are up there with Dead lifts and Squats. You show me some one who can do wide grip chins and dont have a wide back? Lat pull downs imo is one of the poorest performed exercises in most gyms. It is so easy for a newbie to yank the bar down without getting the target outerlats as required. Of course with a good personal trainer pointing out the correct form and informing the trainer the importance of mind associated muscle lat pull downs are a great exercise but I personal rate them inferior to chins. Personal preference that's all.



TheCrazyCal said:


> i usually go with the biggest compounds and picked push downs on purpose over close grip bench.
> 
> triceps are getting plenty of work from bench and milipress already and this for newbies who have no real strength or endurance yet.
> 
> db presses`s would be an option but upright rows i dont rate as a particularly good option.


I see where your coming from regarding tri push downs but I have a problem with them as I did them for years without seeing much growth until I discovered close grip bench press and scull crushers. My arms ballooned so I now rave about them to every one I meet.

Upright rows are the same I feel they are more compound than pressing movements. When looking at the function of the deltoids its clear they are different to most muscles as they are a 'push' muscle group as well as a 'pull' muscle group. that's why I, if training whole body would alternate them. Just personal preference.



TheCrazyCal said:


> i`d save the wide grip rows for an alternative the next time routine gets changed for a split.
> 
> altho i`d stick with the back exercise you started with for another few months to get the most productivity out of it
> 
> you dont change things around for the sake of it...only when there's a purpose.


I didn't think I'd put wide grip rows in there??

Don't take offence Cal I wasn't picking holes in your routine I think its right up my street and were both singing from the same song sheet bro. I just wanted to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## crazycal1

no probs bud and i know to a degree we`re arguing the toss over semantics.

BUT this is a thread for complete newbs to learn how to grow.

everything is debatable,but for arguements sake im trying to not confuse any one but at the same not time not justifying every word.

oh yeah i meant wide grip pulldowns soz 

i didnt put chins cos many cant do them..

this is a one for all routine.

its not the definitive routine as i wouldnt make an endomorph bother with calves possibly for example n possibly not bother doing abs neccessarily with an ecto..

can we agree that a fullbody is not only a good way to start but the best way for a beginner to learn to train?

by the time the split occurred it would be all compounds...

i havent done a tricep pushdown a chest flye or delt raise in 5 years...

i`m just trying to put an end to newbie threads asking "what the best routine for me?" my mate says....

cant beleive there isnt a sticky in htis section about fullbodies.

ahem!


----------



## brawn1466867977

TheCrazyCal said:


> can we agree that a fullbody is not only a good way to start but the best way for a beginner to learn to train?


lol I'll pm ya



TheCrazyCal said:


> cant beleive there isnt a sticky in htis section about fullbodies.
> 
> ahem!


Totally!


----------



## crazycal1

ok lol best is a strong word.

but yeah best.


----------



## crazycal1

it will help you gain muscle if youre diet and rest is adequate.

these exercises should help naturally increase your appetite!

you cant JUST expect to force feed yourself if youre a skiny guy(as i was)

ive listed those exercises and that BASIC routine because (small differences on exercise selection aside)

its a rock solid starting to point for anyone...

if you cant grow from using the basics youre unlikely to grow on a split thingy with supersets n forced negatives etc...


----------



## London1976

Why does everyone wanna put on weight. Stay slim like myself lol:tongue1:


----------



## crazycal1

beginnners section needs some basic stickeys..

may is suggest this gets stickeyd? :becky:

or someone write another about basic training for beginners?


----------



## mockneygeeza

not bad at all


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud its sposed to a one for all basic routine for all beginners..(if thats possible lol)

cough mumble ahem sticky...


----------



## thunderman1

its nuthing to do with putting weight on hulkie its about gaining muscle.


----------



## London1976

stop calling me hulkie. Dont make me angry, u wont like me when im angry


----------



## crazycal1

ermmm kinda feel like i`m being blanked here?

this section does need more beginners routine stickeys doesnt it...

if this isnt good enuff for a stickey why hasnt anyone said..which would be fine i might add..

or written something else up?

dont spose theres any chance of my own small forum here in the beginners section?

as i got asked advice now and again...:becky:


----------



## Uksam1990

wow great info  thanks this should help me get started.

took me a while to find but i think it should be stickeyd for other new people like myself.


----------



## crazycal1

if someones new to training and needs to lose bodyfat and of course wants to build muscle theres seems to be a common dilemma which is totally unimportant about whether they should be calling it a cut or not.

cos of mainstream thinking saying a cut means muscle atrophy or at the very least no growth of muscle.

what a load of old c0ck...

if youre losing a pound a week which i think is more realistic/sustainable than the usually quoted 2lb, you`ll lose no strength and muscle growth will not be impacted to any great degree.

especially assuming the said trainee is a newb.

train consistently, take rest days after your hard training days and get in an hours walk on other days...maybe half an hours fast walking in the evenings after training days.

this is why 2x a week training works so well.

IMO:becky:


----------



## welshdiva

me again,

at the beginnin of this thread u showed wot looked like a good program for a guy to follow, as a guide that is, but does anyone have any good tips for a girlie to perhaps follow as a beginner?

at the mo i'm doin ok wiv the fbw, i think anyways!!! and if i see someone doin somethin diff i'll give it a go too, jst hope i'm doin them rite u kno!


----------



## crazycal1

same thing for a girlie 

but i`d say go with stiff leg deadlift alternated with squats.

that is assuming you have no back problems and are prepared to start light and really learn the form well for the exercise...

cos its a good exercise but can bugger your back up if good form isnt adhered too.

have a google of stiff leg deadlift on youtube..

i wouldnt disagree thats its an advanced exercise and leg curls could be substituted for them tho..

this is the thing i`m trying to do a one for all routine as a rough guide and if you think too much you can go round in circles worrying about dumb as detail..

tbh the truth is that many exercises that are deemed not worth the risk are usually only so cos of using too much weight and or bad form...

dont go rushing off thinking i`m saying do behind the neck chins or owt lol but you know what i mean..

however certain exercises give maximum "bang for your buck" so its best to utilise them.


----------



## crazycal1

i`m currently trying training every third day which is working well...

as is scan the man.

both are training over 9 days i think lol but routines differ quite alot..diff goals..

rather than posting up what i`m doing cos its unlikely to be of interest,

scan any chance of you putting your routine up here.

i really like it and i reckon its much more copyable than mine

you ve got excitement in there such as rear delt raises n such


----------



## Scan

Here goes mate... generally train 1 day on 2 off unless I feel fully recovered or have other plans on a particular day. Following warm up sets (WU) Only 1 set to failure (F) on each exercise

*Legs*

Squat 2-3 x(WU) 1x(F)

Ext 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Curl 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Standing Calf 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Seated Calf 1x(WU) 1x(F)

*Abs* 3 different variations 1 set each (F)

*Chest & Arms*

Bench 2-3 x(WU) 1x(F)

Incline Dumbbell 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Fly Machine 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Dip Machine 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Ez Curls 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Ex Ext 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Dumb Curls 1x(F)

Rope pushdown/Rope Hammer supper set 1x(F) (optional)

*Abs* 3 different variations 1 set each (F)

*Back & Shoulders & Calves*

Deadlift 3-4 x(WU) 1x(F)

Pull up 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Dumbbell Row 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Pull Down alt grip 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Shoulder Press 2x(WU) 1x(F)

Lat raise 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Rear Delt 1x(F)

Seated Calf 1x(WU) 1x(F)

Standing Calf 1x(WU) 1x(F)

To get an idea of reps you can look here: http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/29929-scan-mans-training-plan.html

:lift:


----------



## crazycal1

i get these daily emails from Functional Hand and Grip Strength Training - Iron Mind Captains of Crush Hand Grippers which i sometimes post in my journal.

this one is wicked and very appropriate.

As you might expect, one of the top questions

we get around here is how to train with hand

grippers.

If that's what's on your mind, then you certainly

came to the right place. In fact, I have been

working on a hand gripper course for a while

now, I just need to sit down and "git r done"

if you know what I mean.

I'm doing at least a few hundred words a day and

it's shaping up pretty well.

The thing with grippers though is that a lot of

people don't realize that you train with them in

many of the same ways you would train with a

barbell or some dumbbells, etc etc

Of course, there are also things about gripper

training which are about as far removed from

barbell training as you could imagine -- its

just a matter of understanding what you are

dealing with from the outset so you can make

the best choices.

Anyhow, today I'm going to give you a few tips

on gripper training just to get you along the

right path.

Before I do though, I want to make sure that

you understand three important points:

1. Gripper Training - by itself - will not do

much for you. If you ignore the training of

the rest of your body, then you will put a

cap on your results. Your grip routine must

exist as PART of an overall balanced full-body

routine for the best results.

2. You should be training your legs. If you

truly want to get as strong as you can, you need

to address the largest and strongest muscles of

your body.

You could do squats, deadlifts, the leg press,

a hip and back machine or whatever else you

prefer in that regard but something along

those lines should be in your program.

(And, for those that need to hear it - don't be

a wimp, train your legs.)

3. "Keep score" - that's an expression that Joe

Kinney likes to use and I whole-heartily agree.

You need to track and measure your results every

step of the way. This is simply a technique to

make things "easier" for you so to speak.

By measuring what you are doing, it takes the

guesswork out of it... You don't need to "wonder"

if you are getting stronger every workout, by

keeping score you'll know, in plain black or white,

whether or not you are. All you have to do is

keep improving on what you did last time you

trained and you will eventually get to where

you want to go.

So, with those firmly and completely understood,

we can move on to sets and reps...

Now, here's a dirty little secret about hand gripper

training: any possible set and rep scheme will make

you stronger, so long that it is done in a progressive

manner.

You want to do 5 sets of 5? 1 set of 10? 10 sets of

10? 10 sets of 3? 3 sets of 10? - They will ALL work,

so long as they are performed progressively.

And what I mean by progressively is that you improve

in some way in every single workout you do, either

in regards to the amount of resistance you use, the

number of repetitions you do or the "style" of training

that you use.

- This is why it is so important to "keep score" so

you know the numbers that you have to beat from

workout to workout.

Pick a set/rep scheme -- any one you want -- and stick

with it, improving over time.

Say, for example, you got 1 set of 8 reps with the #2

in the last workout - you need to go for 9 reps when

you train next - its as simple as that.

If you want a program that works, do 1 set of 10

reps with each hand one workout, 10 singles the next,

and simply alternate the two.

Expect to get stronger every time.

And when you recover properly, you should be able to

because that's how this whole progressive resistance

training thing works.

So, now that you know exactly what to do, its really

just a matter of putting the time and effort in, but

you're on your own as far as supplying those, I cant

help you there.


----------



## crazycal1

follow the instructions and you too can look like this :becky:










or this lol










n hopefully an updated one at some point combining both looks...


----------



## Ash-k

Great routine cal and it has certainly opened my eyes about over thinking and jumping straight into a split, in my opinion this should be deffinatley stickied here as it is perfect for any beginner! Great work cal


----------



## crazycal1

thanks ash 

i liked this one....

Only a very small part of strength training is

about actually lifting the weights - the vast

majority of it is really about conquering human

nature.

The rules of progressive resistance, overload,

recovery and specificity can all be explained

in about 10 minutes (whether they are understood

or not is another story).

But beyond that, it's human nature to want to

believe there is something more than *might* be

there.

Consequently, many people believe all kinds of

crazy things about strength training which have

no bearing on reality. What's more, they spend

hours and hours and hours, reading courses, asking

questions on internet forums, reading articles,

talking to so "experts" and doing plenty of things

having to do "with" training -- but not actually

training.

It's all fine and good to have a hobby, and it's

also all fine and good to be passionate about

something but when it comes to strength training

as Farmer Burns said a century ago "The actual

work is what counts."

Once you "get it" (i.e. understand what it is you

need to be doing when you train -- which is really

as simple as can be) you are faced with one last

philosophical question:

"Will I do this -- or not?"

This is a question that you have to answer, no

one else can answer it for you.

Many, if not most people seem to pick "or not" in

favor of the afore mentioned "related activities"

-- arguing about sets and reps, or machines vs.

dumbbells or which supplements are best -- and

all the other common arguments that people tend

to get into are northing more than attempts to

postpone having face the answer to the above

question... Diversionary tactics.

I can understand being inexperienced or not knowing

what to do -- at first -- but all that is usually

taken care of pretty quickly by "doing it".

Every day, I recommend training courses which

have effective routines in them, routines which

have proven their worth time and time again...

Even people that end up taking action and getting

copies of these courses come to me and say "ok,

now what?" or "I have the routine but I would

like to take things to another level"

"Will I do this -- or not?"

If you have a great routine (and they arent hard

to come up with) the "next level" is to keep at

it and improve over an even longer time period.

You either improve upon what you did last time

or you don't.

That's all there is... that's all there can be.

Of course, this involves certain choices which

can make that possible but again, the act of

"doing it" makes those choices pretty obvious.

I would say "good luck" but luck has nothing

whatsoever to do with getting stronger, it's

a matter of knowing what to do and then doing

it.

Train hard...


----------



## crazycal1

bump. :becky:


----------



## thetong6969

just read all of this and wow great info there cal

also as for legs you do still(and after around 20 years)notice people shy away from them

yes my squat isn't a patch on leg press nor should it be it's easier

so to speak

and i have just incorporated deads again after a long lay off

but stick to the basics they work and work well

i've been lucky only ever had 3 slight injuries in all that time (minus bites lol)

but lifes a battle(has been for me many times)you get on with it and either progress or fail in what you choose


----------



## crazycal1

thanks dan...

i will just say all that philosphoCAL stuff is cut n paste n not from my brain...its just so much more articulate than me...

anyone can squat or deadlift if you find an APPROPRIATE RANGE OF MOVEMENT.

for most this will not mean ass to the grass or even down to parallel for squats and dont sniff at deadlifting from blocks..

if it saves your back, you can train consistently.

it just means you can add more weight.

weight is not a boasting point just a marker of progress.

i restarted squats this year for the first time since my fusion and went to parallel, by a month my back back getting bloody painful so i had to stop them.

i`m now trying a more partial ROM and all is looking well...

will be trying same for SLDL.

i`m not saying more form was definitve but it aint bad.

no apologies for light weight it was a 4th set and a backdown set.

you can see my back "rounding out" at the bottom of the ROM and the reason for the pain despite the slow cadence(which usually is enuff for no pain or injuries)


----------



## Ash-k

Hey cal can I ask, is this beginners routine supposed to prepare someone for a split with different muse groups? Not wanting to leave this behind as I have along way to go, justbwondered where this was headed?


----------



## crazycal1

it is to set you up to split th ebody when volume becomes to much with the extra weight added.

however if you wished you could ABBREVIATE the routine further, initially dropping tricep and bicep work.

you could pare it back further and only do 3 exercises covering the entire body.

ie trap bar deadlift dips chins.

like it or not if youre adding weight to those 3 you will grow.

however you gotta do the preliminaries cos if not average joe could do those 3 exercises in 20 mins and say is that it.

however if you were deadlifting 200kg for 3x10, dipping with 30kgs dangling between your legs and then repeating with chins its a different prospect.


----------



## Ash-k

Ok I see what you mean cheers


----------



## crazycal1

Quote:

Cal, out of interest, does that mean if the "program" tells you, you will get 8 reps, and you feel you could get 9, do you piush for it? Or do you stick to whats down to monitor your progess? Ive never written down religiously what im lifting, might be interesting to see if i get better results from being more accurate!

its not a case of sticking with the program an extra rep should be totally impossible.

i`ll try to elucidate(word of the week splint)

consider a 5x5 program.

you pb assuming you know it for this rep format could be for example 100kg. exercise is irrelevant altho its easier to add more weight to a deadlift than a bicep curl cos one is a compound one is an isolation.

with me?

i start my 5x5 program.

now i know i can do 100kg, but i`m gonna start back after a couple of weeks off at 80kg.

i do 5x5 altho i could do more.(this is the beginning of a training cycle and i want to gather some gaining momentum.you can jump further with a running jump than a standing start...)

next week i do 85kg.

then 90kg, then maybe 95kg, (this has taken 4 weeks) then 97.5kg.

obviously youre training very hard by now and the easier workouts are a distant memory.

right then get your half kh plates out dudes!

next week 98.5kg, then 99.5kg, then fcuk me if youre well rested you pss all over your pb of 100kg...

you are now in a great position to continue to creep the weight on by adding 1kg a week.

how long for is dependent on you.

you might have to reset your weights at 105kg and drop back down to 100kg and go again adding 1kg a week.

you could at 105kg get an angle grinder and make yourself some 0.25kg plates and add approximately 1lb a week...

get serious and think long term adding another 10lbs when youve already increased a pb by 5kg(10 ish pounds) is good progress.

especially if you continue to repeat this cycleing thruout the year.

now do you see why i dont expect to get an extra rep?

i do to be honest probly addd reps instead of holding back in the early weeks of a cycle, but i kinda know what im doing more these days and the important thing is i forced myself to do all the basics and sounding very arrogant i think because of it i know my body better than most.

if youre a newbie or new to making proper progress, try it.

you could be training other exercises harder than others, at different times so you dont feel your not working hard enuff on the stuff youre tryinig to build up...

ie you could be deading extremely hard whilst benching with just hard training.

i class training as hard, very hard, and mother fcuker evil hard lol dependent on where i am in the cycle.


----------



## TheTov

I gave this workout a go today before going in head first with it next week, and I'm fairly impressed at how well a workout it was for me. I had to make a few minor modifications to accommodate my barebones equipment, but I think it'll be fine. Hopefully this with some light cardio (swimming once a week and a walk every evening) will give me some decent gains with the correct diet. We'll see come October.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks mate.

as i said its down to the individuals interpretation of any routine that defines its success.

i could give the same routine to 5 people, all would end up being done differently(ie very varying degrees of intensity) and none would probly end up being done how i want lol.


----------



## Ulva

Hello,

Great information Crazy Cal.The whilst you mention at the top of the article about beginners is good sometimes for more experienced trainers to have a re-read and remember the basics and fundamentals of progression you have outlined.

Regards,

Ali.


----------



## jakal2001

Great post Cal!

cheers for that


----------



## London1976

Im pretty sure i gave you this link in your post somewhere


----------



## jakal2001

possibly london, and i may have read it on my iphone on my journeys, but just read it in detail now...

btw u guys have been great mentors, when i get hench one day, ill get a round of protein shakes for us all!!


----------



## Jedd

> all done for 3 sets of 10 with the same working weight for each set of the exercise.
> 
> ie only last set will be set to failure.


Hi Cal. Sorry this might be a dumb question, but what does it mean 'only the last set will be set to failure'?

Regards,

Stavs


----------



## crazycal1

it means first set is easy, second set is hard, third set is OMFG motherfcuking hard.

all sets the same weight with same recovery time in between.

i suggest 3 mins+ rather than 2 to start with.

after a few weeks the first set altho easy will ultimately be as hard as the initial thrid set was.

you could class the first 2 sets as v hard warm up sets and if you allow yourself to think like that you`ll see some similarities between the principles i`m trying to explain and blood n guts...

which is very much soup de jour...

very similar to what brawn talks about too...

brawn isnt one set way to train.


----------



## Jedd

Hi Cal, thanks for the response, I get it now.

I don't quite get this though;



> after a few weeks the first set altho easy will ultimately be as hard as the initial thrid set was.


If the weight is the same, what makes the first set as hard as the initial third set after a few weeks. Would it not work the other way around? i.e. its gets easier until you increase the weight? (again sorry if I'm being a dumb ass here, I really am on page one).

3 minute recovery time between sets. Okay. I was using 90 seconds, obviously a bit too quick, I can increase this.

Thanks again

Stavs


----------



## crazycal1

you increase weight by a small amount each week bud..

does that make sense now? lol

i`m a bit a rambler and not the most articulate at times..


----------



## Jedd

Thanks Cal - got it now.

Its funny that you mention increasing the weight every week - I just posted a new thread earlier in the beginners section about this very subject. My gym uses a weight stack and each weight is 4.5KG so weekly increases aren't really feasible for me.


----------



## stanly

hi cal please see questions below in red please.



TheCrazyCal said:


> beginners should start at the beginning.
> 
> when you can grow using a full body routine you`ll know to how to grow on a split routine done 2-3x a week.
> 
> imo its difficult to grow training more than 3x a week if natural.
> 
> do not assume that cos the current mr.o trains 5x a week that you can train that often.
> 
> it takes years to build up to that kind of frequency and make good progress.(if ever for youre average genetic bodytype.
> 
> to be trained 2-3x a week or maybe every 3rd day.
> 
> imo you shouldnt train till you are free of all aches from previous workout as its when you rest that your muscle grows.
> 
> deads-alternated with squats each workout.
> 
> bench press
> 
> close grip pulldowns what alternatives could i do with free weights?
> 
> calf raises
> 
> military press
> 
> bicep curls
> 
> crunches
> 
> triceps pushdowns.what alternatives could i do? dips
> 
> all done for 3 sets of 10 with the same working weight for each set of the exercise.
> 
> ie only last set will be set to failure.
> 
> when the weight builds up over the weeks you`ll find it harder to add weight to the final exercises.
> 
> when the added weight is making it hard to complete the routine cos youre running out of energy its time to split the routine.
> 
> its crucial not to simply add weight too quickly.
> 
> you want your body to adapt to the extra stresses,for this to happen when reps are coming harder 1kg increments are needed.
> 
> with a good clean diet high in protein and adequate carbs n fats your body will adapt(its not a case of manning up and just lifting the weight!)
> 
> IF youre get enuff rest.
> 
> rest=getting youre sleep sorted and making sure youre getting 8 hours a nite EVERY nite.
> 
> a very basic 2 day split ive followed...
> 
> squats
> 
> bench
> 
> dips
> 
> calves
> 
> gripwork
> 
> deads
> 
> chins
> 
> military press
> 
> biceps
> 
> abs
> 
> if that was following on from the full body(FB) i`d keep sets/reps/weights the same.
> 
> the decreased volume will allow to carry on adding weight single factor style.
> 
> imperative to start using 2x0.5kg plates now.
> 
> altho for deads n squats you may find you can add 2.5kg a week regularly for quite a while longer as they are the biggest exercises.
> 
> that is if you get enuff rest.
> 
> i think that should be stickyd :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

chins and dips or close grip bench press(i always use db`s)


----------



## stanly

just had a umbilical hernia op 2 weeks ago today and was wondering when i could start traing again. docs said i shouldn't lift more than 4kg for 6 weeks but that depends on how i heel. have you had any experience on this?

im getting heavier every day just sitting on my arse.

any cardio you could recommend doing? i have a rower and cross trainer but not sure when i should start trying them. still off work for another week at least before i go back to see the docotor.

when i come back im going try your all over body work out.sounds better than doing a 3 day split.


----------



## crazycal1

firstly cut your calories.

i dropped 10lbs post fusion in 3 months and got ripped too fcuk.

if you can do something and not aggravate pain i`d suggest trying bodyweight squats with a very partial ROM

thers nothing great about the full body, but it does allow you too know when youre lifting enuff to split the routine.

ive up until recently trying a 3 day split(which would only work if you can progress on a 2 day split)

this involved no more than 3 exercises a workout.

you cant just do 3 exercises as a workout if you havent put in the groudnwork...


----------



## stanly

sorry for being dum but what does rom stand for?


----------



## ronnie cutler

range of movement


----------



## Scotslass

Thanks for posting this workout Cal. It's just what I am looking for. Got it printed out and ready to start.

I gather the workout is the same for girls ?


----------



## crazycal1

i`d go with squats till you split the routine then either learn stiff leg deadlifts(db`s)

or start doing hamstring curls.

really suggest you learn stiff legs as theyre more effective..

stiff legs are very dificult to learn to do correctly and must be done with a light weight till theyre perfect.


----------



## Scotslass

Can you recommend a good YouTube clip I could use to learn Stiff legs?


----------



## mightymariner

I can't access you tube from where I am but type in Dorian Yates training.

There is a four part workout, look at leg day. Great form from a champion.


----------



## Scotslass

Thanks for that MM I will check it out.


----------



## crazycal1

we`ve all heard how it 8 for size, 6 for power 10 for strength and 15 for toning yeah?

well i`ve found if your new to training if you try 6 or 15 before youre ready you`ll underlift even if you try your ass off.

under 6 months training and ive found most people simply cant do justice to a 6 or 15 rep set.

calculate your 8-10 reps max set and covert it too your 6 rep weight and you`ll run out of stregnth and try 15 and you`ll run out of gas..

unless you train for the rep range over time.

i still can do a genuine relatively heavy 15 rep set still.

mainly cos ive never tried other than with back down sets..

i havent tried cos 15 reps is fcuking hard uncomfortable rep range.

not just a toning number for girls..

soooo best rep range is the one you can do justice too...

trouble is 5x5 n such sounds sooo exciting and muscle growth inducing lol

and thats without a supplement company spin on it...

similarly blood and guts training will only work IF you can work that hard on one set, cos if not its gonna be well i did the workout in 15 mins..

there was only one set per exercise...

thats no good...

in fact doing 3 sets one hard next harder next total positive failure isnt that far from what the big man is preaching...

if you wanna quote someone quote dorian rather than arnold..

he makes sense...


----------



## ronnie cutler

"...both research and experience have shown that bodybuilders get

the most results using a weight in each exercise that represents about 70

to 75 percent of their one-rep maximum.

If you use this amount of weight you will generally find you can do sets of:

8 to 12 repetitions for upper-body muscles;

12 to 16 repetitions for the major leg muscles.

These figures are just approximations, but they work well as general

guidelines.

Occassionally, there are reasons for using less weight than this (and

therefore doing more reps) and some very useful types of sets which

involve heavier weight (and fewer reps), such as low-rep sets for

maximum strength and power. But these guidelines represent the majority

of training bodybuilders do - and this is especially true for beginners."

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## crazycal1

arnold also told some poor sod who was asking for help to eat icecream to bulk...

arnold could also train 6x a week and grow..

he`s accepted as a genetic freak.

why copy someones genetics if you dont have them?

a newbie cant do a decent 1 rep max and thats why i get em to rep out the first time so as to judge the working weight safely.

but hey you love your book i preach mine..

essentially 70% is 10 reps if i remember rightly from my wabba bllx..

my point was that many presume lower is better and higher is bad.

i`m suggesting that it saves time to start at the beginning...

rather than way down the road on 5x5 etc...

i aint knocking arnie..how can ya...

but what he says at times should be taken with a pinch of salt..

its the INTERPRETATION of a routine that denotes its success.


----------



## mightymariner

I like Dorian's style and if you watch him train with his one all out set you will see that its not quiet so.

His so called warm up sets (sometimes 2 sometimes 1) would be another mans work set!!!!

So as you suggest Cal it really is a 2-3 set workout.

I use it and it is hard, workout is short but you have to give it everything.

Dorian's workout will suit far more people than Arnold's.

Arnold was unique.


----------



## stanly

rite cal i started this full body work out last week for a new routine.

i have just had a hernia op 5 weeks ago in my belly so ive started out light.

im on to the 2nd week of this workout and have been doing this mon,wed,fri then weekend off.

each week should i keep my weights the same or increase every session?

i dont mean for every exercise i mean for the workout.

ie mon.wed, fri bench press 40kg week 1, then week 2 42kg etc????


----------



## crazycal1

increase on all exercises dude..

thats why youre gonna need some small plates v soon...

all sets for an exercise same working weight, next workout they get increased-usually 2.5kg tops and thats on the biggies...

you need kilo increases for bi`s..


----------



## stanly

cheers cal

ive got a few 1 kilo weights and a few 2 kilo weights. enough to keep is going.

im finding this routine great so far.


----------



## billy_111

Hey Cal,

I'm new to this forum and have been advised by Dorsey to contact you in regards to a training program.

I have only been weight training for 5 weeks, but i want to make sure i am following a program where i KNOW i am on the right track. From looking at your posts and comments it is obvious you know exactly what you are talking about. 

To see my current workout please check out this thread:

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/introduce-yourself/33692-newbie-wanting-get-beach-body-look.html

It has been criticized because i am doing too much, which goes down the the fact that I'm not entirely sure what to do and when to do it.

Now onto what i want to achieve, i weight 147 pounds, my body fat is 16 (i think). I don't have much muscle mass either. I really want to cup up and have a ripped body.

My PT initially put me on a 3 day a week program which i felt was not doing enough as i didn't feel fcuked after my workout so it made me think i was not doing the right thing.

Anyway, i would really appreciate your input as i am hoping to go with your training program from next week. 

Many thanks,

Billy


----------



## billy_111

I was also looking at this program:

Bodybuilding.com - Astounding Three Day Workout For Mass! - Bodybuilding.com

My aim is not to gain weight, it is to gain muscle mass, ripped lean muscles. I know that muscle is heavier than fat so i will be gaining weight the more muscle i build, i just don't want the belly i have now i want to totally get rid of it and have the natural beach body look 

Anyway, hope you can have an input into my posts..

Thanks again,

Billy


----------



## Connie

TheCrazyCal said:


> a very basic 2 day split ive followed...
> 
> squats
> 
> bench
> 
> dips
> 
> calves
> 
> gripwork
> 
> deads
> 
> chins
> 
> military press
> 
> biceps
> 
> abs


How many sets and reps would you recommend? 2/3 sets of 8 reps?

Thanks.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Keep the weight constant at 3x10 for now until you get your strength back up to a decent level. I'd personally even look at doing the FBW for a month or so before you move onto the split.


----------



## Connie

Dorsey said:


> Keep the weight constant at 3x10 for now until you get your strength back up to a decent level. I'd personally even look at doing the FBW for a month or so before you move onto the split.


So I'll lift weights that will be light enough for me to be able to definitely complete the 3x10? I'm not sure if I should put on a weight I know I'll be able to finish out the sets fully or just try the sets and if I fail i fail. I hope that makes sense. Serious noobage here :redface:


----------



## renshaw

Aim to finish with last to reps burning.

Master this,

Then If you wanted i'd personally add in a forth set what you do at the same weight until failure.

(This will make it hard to keep increasing the weight though as failure will come quicker)


----------



## crazycal1

right then..

i`m gonna modify my suggestions and stress...

IN THE EARLY STAGES OF A TRAINING CYCLE DO NOT REP OUT TO FAILURE.

trainng should be hard tho.

this is a key principal in strength training.

and before everyone whinges about being bodybuilders and needing size..

think on..

you need bigger muscles to lift more weight..

this will allow you to cycle intensity as well as poundage.


----------



## crazycal1

that comes from the dude who trained alyson felix double gold sprinter..

reiterated by the dude who trained ken shamrock..

i could go on..


----------



## justheretosnoop

I'm with Fleg & Cal here. Check out my journal and you'll see how the weights improved from weeks 1 to 8 using the FBW.


----------



## adam.fisher456

i think in the beginning most of newest member pick heavy weight that was so dangerous because in the beginning u just chill and start with light weight and when u come in routine then slowly slowly increase weight according to instructor instructions.


----------



## garathnormanmtts

I am going to tell you one of the easiest ways.Just eat nicely and sleep at home.Your body will automatically become fit.


----------



## mightymariner

LOL wtf. Some great advice. Sleep yourself fit.


----------



## The Trixsta

lol

:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1

take your sleep as serious as your spreadsheet diet plans and you`ll grow like a weed dudes..

newbies and competitors alike :wink:


----------



## jakal2001

Cal, mind if i ask why military press instead of db shoulder press - db shoulder press does give more ROM..

Why chins n bicep curls, chins r almost bicep curls anyway - why not wife grip pull ups and bicep curls later?

Dont get me wrong, not doubting your workouts as they have worked for me, but would like some reasons behind yours thoughts 

thanks


----------



## crazycal1

most newbies cant use db`s.

this thread is as much of a 1 routine to suit all as i could make it...

i swapped a group of them over after they`d been training BB press for 3 months, had to drop the weight down more than i should have so db`s were useable, got them up to the weights they should be using..tried adding a tiny amount of weight each week and they all fcukd up form bar 2 or them..

they did go back to BB pressing with more control tho so it suited a purpoise...

thing is bud other than for that reason, it really doesnt matter whether you db or bb press..

what matters is that you use a big compound exercise.

its that overthinking thing again mate... 

stick to the basics, pick a big basic exercise and stick with it and dont swap it out, reap all the benefits from it..

squats arent swapped out..

deads arent swapped out..

i prefer db`s over bb, chinning with chains rather than straight bar..

whatvers most comfy is what i go with..

fcuk that statistical difference between a bar and a db..

so fcuking what if i dont go ATG or parallel on leg work..

end of the day weight on the bar is what counts and is that number crawling slowly upwards?

or are you lifting the same weights as you were 6 months ago???

these are what you should be thinking about..


----------



## jakal2001

Cal, my weights have gone up - I have admittedly bein skipping workouts over past few months and tried other routines here n there... but yours is what Ive followed consistently for about 6 months or so and i think ill hop back on it as it did work (see my journal) 

thinkin is good fella ... 

working out every muscle including the brain.. or is the brain an organ - too lazy to google!


----------



## crazycal1

why change what works? :wink:

sure always tweak but keep the core as is...


----------



## renshaw

I'm loving this work out!!

Seems to be getting result over past month WITH, less aches and alot less time spent at the gym! 

Am i right as taking "grip" work as machine for back, like lat pulldown and Seated row cable thing?? amoung others.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud..

grip work means working your hand muscles so youre grip doesnt fail on deads and other pulls..

this is the point that dudes who think grip work is a waste of time start talking about hand wraps lol

pick a loaded bar up and hold it..thats basic grip work..

pinch 2 flat 10kg plates together and hold..

get some grippers for a tenner..

pick a concrete block up by its edge (20kg ones) and hold...

ya get the idea...

its not quite dinosaur training but its nice n basic stuff


----------



## renshaw

Thanks mate  that quiet obvious now!


----------



## crazycal1

the basics are obvious matey...

too obvious when overthinking is as common place as overtraining.. :wink:


----------



## renshaw

yeah duude!

This was me at one point... Gets to gym...

Does chest.. Looks around.. What to do next?? Hmm confused.. does few random things unsure again what to do..carries moving randomly round the gym!

After a while.. just seem to stick to "machines" that like the most.... so no real progress!

Good thing i decided to ask for help a while ago xD

I bet we've all been here in the past, Specially if made the choice to join a gym on your own and a tad shy!


----------



## crazycal1

and that dudes is a bag of sh1te... ^^^^


----------



## renshaw

Has that "big bag of shi*te" been kicked yetttt?? XD


----------



## crazycal1

ahh yeah that was to the spammer not you lol...


----------



## crazycal1

renshaw, ive made every mistake out there for about 3-4 years and got nowhere..

thats why i like to focus on beginners training advice..

theres an art to it cos beginners often hear what they want too..


----------



## renshaw

i know you want talking to me 

Well I've recently realised that i know nothing!  N thats why i'm doing very little progress! Although strength goes up... "Im that strong skinny guy, who people think oh didn't think you could lift that"

I'm not to go with diet as my job is not very good to implement it, i wish i could! All i can use is a quick protien shack on toilet breaks etc!

So its about three shakes and three meals a day!

Cut down my training to this program.. Cause i followed a four day slip and gosh.... Week after week i got asked to do over time... And never finished the full work out.. missed back etc.

I do train alone though, maybe this is why i think i new stuff!! hehe


----------



## crazycal1

i dont know much either matey, i just try and really get to grips with the basics..

its about what you understand rather than how much you know..

i have 3 shakes a day cos i`m lazy.. just make sure youve got carbs in them dude..sorted then..

a big factor in my lack of progress years ago was working nites and training too much..

if youre doing long hours you have to cut back and cut back till you do grow assuming diet is good..

trap bar deads

dips

chins

would do the job trained every 5 th day..

i train 1 dude 1x aweek cos he works nites, gets up at 1am goes to work, sleeps for 4 hours when he gets home, gets up to spend time withhis kid, then gets another4 hours at nite..

he`s a wreck as is and i cant give him much volume at all, but i`ll tell ya he`s making slow solid progress and is squatting more than anyone else..

he does

squats

incline bench

pulldowns for back

military press..

all 3x15-3x6 rep range dependent.

simples..


----------



## renshaw

Thanks mate!

I'm sticking to yours over two days.  getting stronger is better then nothing!

Trying best to get a good diet but emergency shakes at work seem to be best filling option as limited time.


----------



## crazycal1

why are you not gaining size if youre getting stronger dude?

unless youre training 1 in every 10 days an increase in strength with the right calories should take you a long way initiially..

that is presuming you get good sleep and and arent permanently knackered..

the above killed gains for me for years by working nites.


----------



## crazycal1

i get these emails sent to me..

this one talks just about grip work, but it could be about anything...

"What I find amazing -- AMAZING! -- about grip training

is that there's folks out in the strength world who

have a pretty good handle on things...

They fully understand things like the importance of

recovery, the law of progression, the importance of

effort, a systematic approach, the double-progressive

system, strength curves, basic physics and how it

applies to equipment etc etc etc -- i.e. the things

which all make a workout "work".

...but for these folks ALL that goes out the window

when it comes to grip training.

"More volume = better results?"

Sure.

"Pile on the different exercises?"

Why not.

"Training every day... twice a day even?"

It's a plan.

"No such thing as overtraining?"

Absolutely.

"Total and Utter confusion on exercises, sets, reps etc?"

You bet.

Keep in mind that for these folks, such ideas don't seem

to happen with "other" kinds of training, just when grip

training is in the picture.

The fact of the matter is that all successful training is

built upon the same principles. Not "similar" principles

but the exact same principles -- it's just the application

which changes, as it would obviously have to when using

different kinds of equipment.

But once you understand the principles which make all

training work, the mystery of how to train with grippers,

or sandbags, or thick bars, or sledge hammers, or kettlebells

suddenly becomes crystal clear.

Notice I also very pointedly said "successful" training,

I'm going to assume that you aren't interested in anything

outside of that designation (although many people seem to

be.)

Think about, for example, what makes the famous "20-rep

squat" routine work - things like progression, overload,

recovery, determination, "sticking with it" -- a routine

that undoubtedly works, and has been working well for

decades -- now bring "that" (along with some sensibility)

to the grip portion of your workout.

Also think about what you are trying to accomplish in your

training -- the purpose. "That" by itself goes a long way

in terms of answering the "what", "how many" and "how often"

types of questions.

It is very easy -- especially with grip training -- to think

that there is "something else" which makes it work but the

reality, again, is that it's just progression, overload and

recovery, just like any other lift.

The fact that a hand gripper doesn't look like a barbell

shouldn't make any difference..."

:wink:


----------



## renshaw

I'll have to start monthly measuring! Maybe its all in my head haha!! How people with eating disorders think they are fat maybe I'm thinking the I'm not growing


----------



## Blue

I'm gonna start the basic work out -

deads-alternated with squats each workout.

bench press

close grip pulldowns

calf raises

military press

bicep curls

crunches

triceps pushdowns.

A couple of questions I only have a bench, bar, ez bar dumbells & a fixed overhead bar. Should i do lying tricep ez extensions & wide grip pullups instead?

How long should i do this for?


​


----------



## crazycal1

use the ez bar to close grip bench with (imo its a better choice anyway)

do close grip pullups matey..or chins depends what you call them


----------



## Blue

ok thanks, how long should i expect to be in the gym each session? Should i do this for so many weeks then have a break?


----------



## Hard Trainer

TheCrazyCal said:


> use the ez bar to close grip bench with (imo its a better choice anyway)


 Certainly correct bud. A lot more comfortable to use on your wrists as you bring the bar very low and with your hand quite close together. I wish they have adjustable EZ bars where I train


----------



## crazycal1

[video=vimeo;32651836]





 dr.p after 1 year of training.. the greatest champions travel the furthest..


----------



## X3_1986

Cal, that video doesn't seem to be loading... could just be my PC though.


----------



## crazycal1

before and after personal training with thecrazycal on Vimeo

direct link bud


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;Out7eUfhCy4]






gimme 6 months and she`ll be doing full ROM chins.. first female client ive had thats managed them..


----------



## crazycal1

meet the project aka spiderboy aka phil2

[[video=youtube;Z5iGKt2bvxU]






18 5"9 at 8 stone 3


----------



## justheretosnoop

Is that a bible on his chest Cal? Praying he wasn't there already??!!!!


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;kbsH61xZsu4]





 190kg

[video=youtube;Zz2mtFho_DE]





 195kg


----------



## justheretosnoop

^^^ You happy with the arch in his lower back in that first one?


----------



## allbro75

Not bad form, going by how skinny he is and if he eats right he could see some amazing gains in about 3 - 6 months. Good idea with the block of wood might give that a try instead of worrying about going too low and feckin my shoulder.

Meant the bench press video.


----------



## crazycal1

actually were sposed to be close grip bench, he was knacked poor bugger and his elbows were flaring, knuckles were back too..

form was shite in that, howver he`s surprisingly good on most stuff incuding squats,deads..and altho thin does have some muscle..

i prefer a surface to come down rather than mid air allen..

dorsey, that was a pb and altho not the time for form to slip mid lift its too late too correct someone, tbh tho thats the cleanest pb he`s pulled backwise.. i didnt think his lower back was too bad but would have prefered his upper back to be straighter and not so pulled forward..

he could have pulled more but i know form wouldve slipped, i let him try abit more each week, hopefully always leaving a little bit in him for next weeks increment.. that way his form doesnt slip as weight goes up..

up till dr.p did the 200kg his lower back rounded when really pushed, we seem to have conquered it..

this lower back thing in general is why i did that other thread..

i`ll get some shots of some corking form to let you lot laugh at..


----------



## crazycal1

lol better qualify..phils had 4 workouts and that was his last set, so i gave him loads of leeway..

i`ll stick some deads and 20 repper squat vids up of the phil the beast training with good form..

he was cool about me sticking the 1kg of weight on the bar and has a gsoh..

tbh the bar is too heavy for him lol but i couldnt be aRsed to set a nother bar up lol.. :becky:

he can just about dip tho..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Yeah, it was the upper part I was getting at - rest looks fine.

He looks bigger in the deads vid than one the bench.


----------



## crazycal1

lol yeah just a tad that dude is 2x phils weight literally lol

thing is you run thru a checklist every time they do a set..

then you presume they remembered certain basic elements of the lift..

you can guarantee whatever bit you dont mention, they do wrong lol..

ive never really had a prob with form perse, but everyone says theres so many things to remember to do at the same time..

dont lock knees, breathe out on negative, back tight, gut tight against belt, shoulders back..elbows back.. tensing everything.. lol

it really is a learning experience..for me..


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol yeah just a tad that dude is 2x phils weight literally lol


Ha, just realised it's not the same bloke....thought you'd worked wonders for a minute there!!!


----------



## crazycal1

i wish matey..

the dude doing deads drinks every nite and is still losing his gut :wink: and he`s getting bigger.. took him 3 months to get his diet and cardio sorted tho..

he`s training harder than anyone ive got at the mo..

doesnt mean his lifting the most, but cos of his lifestyle kids, work ,etc he`s pushing himself that hard on general legwork he`s the first client who`s taken time off to rest and genuinely needed it.. 

he`s nowhere near as strong as he could be or will be.. i`m just building him up..

i train a 6"2 20 stone swedish dude who`s also nowhere near up to stength for what he should be let alone what he`s capable off..

form just slips on singles, but each week slips less and weight goes up..

next deadlift nite we have when everyones round i`ll get them all warts and all..


----------



## crazycal1

mark_star o here is my first client..

anyone else is gonna be on my forum lol..

but apart from vooDoo dave no one is..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Oooooooohhhh, not like Fleg to get involved in the banter!!!


----------



## crazycal1

you and the missus`s love life need spicing up abit then bud?

git lol


----------



## dave_c

Warning potentially extreme newbie question.

been Googling these to see how they are done properly. but have hit a snag. mind clarifying?

squats = weighted?

bench = bench press?

dips = bench dips?

calves = calf press?

grip work = i get what it is, but how do i do it? just pick up weights with my fingers only?

deads = dead lifts

chins = Chin ups? ..... i cant even do 1 atm. any alternatives?

military press = in know that one 

biceps = curl?

abs = like crunches or is there something on a machine?

thanks.


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Dips using a bench or dip bars that can be weighted or not.

Most of the info posted looks correct

Dj


----------



## Ghost1466867995

I'm going to be attempting a mix of brawn and 5x5 work outs.

pretty easy 5 compound exercises .... 5 sets (well not so easy

Workout 1

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Bent over row 5x5

Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Deadlift 1x5

the main emphasis is on increasing the weight each workout 2.5kg

( this is what Cal has been banging on about for aaages now! )

Hope fully should work, there's a pretty neat spreadsheet and iphone app too that shows you what weight you should be lifting and increasing to etc...

(tried to post the spreadsheet but xls isnt allowed for some reason :/)


----------



## crazycal1

> the main emphasis is on increasing the weight each workout 2.5kg
> 
> ( this is what Cal has been banging on about for aaages now! )


(i could bang on for britain  )

lol actually 2.5kg each week is for bitches..

real men can only add 1kg a week and even then have to practically give birth to do so.. :wink:

but yeah 2.5 kg a week should last you for a while 

you shoudnt be able to contemplate training again till at least the third day at the soonest..

get the frequency right bud and you`ll have a wicked little routine there..

if you need any advice just drop me a pm dude


----------



## Ghost1466867995

I'm returning from a shoulder injury (and the Christmas period or eating and drinking too much)

so going to be attempting to start with an empty bar.

but 3 workouts a week Monday Wednesday Friday... see how the body responds..


----------



## crazycal1

in that case perfect!

i too started with a bare bar cos of my back.

it was the best thing i ever did.


----------



## Ghost1466867995

TheCrazyCal said:


> in that case perfect!
> 
> i too started with a bare bar cos of my back.
> 
> it was the best thing i ever did.


empty bar was a little too light so put 10kg on each side... aching slightly.. but in a good way! lets see how this goes!


----------



## crazycal1

good enuff dude


----------



## Guest

I think short basic routines are great for new trainers. I would go for the 2 day split as outlined by Cal. a great book to read is "Brawn" a book for hardgainers but not only hardgainers because it´s a great read.


----------



## renshaw

yeah its true as said above!

well before i followed cals workout i did naff all what was planned so hard to judge! just ordered beyond brawn though!..

Hope cal gets a commission for the book


----------



## Guest

I train at home with just basics...I have... an adjustable bench

squat stands (no space for a Cage)

chin/dips station (not needed if i had the Cage!!)

Extension/curl bench (legs)

preacher bench

sit up bench

Olympic bar and Adjustable Dbs´

Lucky for me my wife is understanding about the equipment spread out everywhere...LOL. To be honest if i could do it again i would not bother with so much stuff. A cage, straight bar, Dumbbells and good bench and that is all you really need to transform yourself...Push,pull, squat.


----------



## X3_1986

Not sure if anyone would be interested.... But when I was doing this routine I had some training log books made for this specific workout. Just wondered in anyone would be interested in one. I've got 3 if anyones interested. FOC.


----------



## X3_1986

Also... If anyone would like there own training log made for their routine I can help you out. I'm an account manager at a print management comany. This isn't a profit money making scheme, I will only charge what I get quoted and delivery can be direct to you.


----------



## Sirico

the only gym near me (i dont have a car at the moment) doesnt have one of those Olympic Bars, are there any ways to substitute this? Im thinking dead lifts maybe not but what about squats, millitary press etc

The gym does have a good selection of free weights.

What about buying one? If so then where from (then need to think about how to do it at home if thats possible.


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Is there are facilities for squats you should be ok to a certain weight and you can always substitute with dumbells


----------



## kingshaun2k

I've just started this beginner full body workout and i hope it's going to be a great help!

I have a question though when it says last set to failure does that mean so i cant get the last 10 out on the final set? I was only doing 42.5kg bench and i got all those out quite easy. Should i up the weight so i'm pushing myself harder? When i wake up the next day ache free does that mean i aint push myself hard enough easier or not?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Don't worry about the aches, some ppl do, some ppl don't.

You should be pushing yourself to the max though, give each exercise your heart & soul. Basically, you'll be doing 3 sets of 10 with that WO. You want to be lifting a weight that you almost can't lift on that 30th rep.

Make sure you've got a spot to hand obviously, it's not worth losing your swede over!!


----------



## crazycal1

kingshaun2k said:


> I've just started this beginner full body workout and i hope it's going to be a great help!
> 
> I have a question though when it says last set to failure does that mean so i cant get the last 10 out on the final set? I was only doing 42.5kg bench and i got all those out quite easy. Should i up the weight so i'm pushing myself harder? When i wake up the next day ache free does that mean i aint push myself hard enough easier or not?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


the key to a routine working is the interpretation..

do 45kg next time.

get 3x10.

in 1 months time if you keep adding 2.5kg a week you will be sh1tting yourself to get that lasst 10th rep out.

do not add weight quicker than this.

if you do you will short circuit the gaining aspect of the cycle.


----------



## crazycal1

dorsey is right aching doesnt mean growth..


----------



## sinner

hi what is meant by this ? all done for 3 sets of 10 with the same working weight for each set of the exercise.

ie only last set will be set to failure. do i lift the same wieght on each exercise or on last set up the wieght ? or is it wot ever i can lift and on last 2 of each 10 is difficult ?  and within your begineers guide it states about diet what are the types of food should i be consuming and should i be eating small quantities ? thanks


----------



## Phenix

put down what ur eating just now


----------



## Phenix

As you done each set it become harder so you pick a weight were you will reach failure on your last set. So really ur at failure a round about rep 28 of the 30 mate


----------



## sinner

MEEKY said:


> put down what ur eating just now


lol love it! thats the problem i eat late n large quantities i dont mind eating healthy just dont know what foods are best ? are there any sections just on what to eat i google it and all i find is for people who want to loose wieght im 6ft 4 and wiegh 85 kg so loosing wieght is not really wot i want i just want to eat the right things for my exercise plan and is it ok to ask at the gym for them to show u ? thanks every1 im working my way through the posts on begineers hopefully ill get all the info going to start the beginners plan tomorrow so thanks again every1 i know im a nightmare lol


----------



## sinner

MEEKY said:


> As you done each set it become harder so you pick a weight were you will reach failure on your last set. So really ur at failure a round about rep 28 of the 30 mate


ahh right yea i burn out on third set usually at around six is it normal on rep 8 of first 2nd and third for it to be hard where im going beetroot red lol and breathing am i best through the mouth or in through nose out through mouth just as am recovering ex smoker maybe through mouth more oxygen ? dunno lol over anyalisis prob lol


----------



## sinner

MEEKY said:


> you are I am the one that will be having nightmare about you mate, just kidding any time sinner mate


cheers mate going to follow the beginners plan n eat healthy n going to run 3 times a week my 2 mile course n see how i get on cheers for the advice  n lets hope in another month im lifting more than the 5kg weights haha


----------



## renshaw

Dude,

Keep the cardio going,

Follow this routine.. Aim to add 1 - 2.5 kg or add an extra rep a week per left per week (or two weeks)

Eat every three hours OR as often as your life style allows.

Just remember mate, adding the weight or rep every week or two to every exercise shows progression, keep progression at the heart of it but dont let your ego take over!

Also sleep mate... 8 hours!


----------



## fasterjohn14

Excellent the details is really beneficial for newbies.


----------



## jakal2001

im going back to the 2 day split until my back fixes up! s**t i need a stronger core (from reading countless data online relating to lower back pain)


----------



## crazycal1

well you certainly need to activate your core heavily and more as weights progress, partials will help get you stronger and may get around your back pain.

core work could help, but being able to do a 3 minute plank doesnt allways translate into a deadlift or squat same as a big dead/squat doesnt translate into a 3 min plank.

stretching if you have back probs (once its calmed down) is a brilliant yet boring mainstay of my pain management.

i really would like to meet you when i`m in chertsey again visiting the inimitable mr.burns..

shoot me a vid sometime for private viewing only and i might be able to make some suggestions 

the split is less relevant just dont aggravate your back further if you cant train a bodypart for a while as its no big whoop..

i was about to give myself a month of legs till i gto my roller..


----------



## BurnsideNo1

Inevitable! (as Brad would say!)


----------



## jakal2001

cheers, will do mate - also thinkin of yoga - speak soon


----------



## BurnsideNo1

Jakal - I'd suggest Pilates over Yoga matey


----------



## crazycal1

nice chatting bud, hope the ideas help with your back


----------



## jakal2001

Cheers cal, missed gym this morning - but will be doing your two day split starting tomorrow and then sat....etc

Do you really only do ONE tricep movement in the 2-day split? - just seems little low to me


----------



## crazycal1

1 set of 3 is enuff if youre training it very hard, or i have found that it is, but if you want to add more sets cos you feel you have something left, do so..

or maybe do 2 sets of cgbp (db`s?) then 2 sets of tricep pushdowns, but dont just rely on the extra sets, you can get the job done in less, so try to learn how to do so 

you have to put as much effort into your tri`s as you do your legwork, do that and your less likely to need the volume.

legwork requires more than 50% of your effort (ish lol) bench may take another 30% leaving you 20% for bi`s and tri`s (i`m being extremely approximate) but you put the same relative level of effort into all.

if that makes sense..


----------



## jakal2001

The thing is with legs Cal, is they're the least important in terms of "glamour muscles". Unless you're competing; most people want good arms, chest and shoulders - i find even back muscles take a back seat as they arent really show-off muscles.


----------



## crazycal1

i dont care lol.

your trying to build a base and squats and deads give you a massive carry over with growing the rest of your sexy bod!!!


----------



## crazycal1

i was reading something on FB about DC training the other day and at the bottom it says "My motto for isolation exercises is 'earn your right' to use them - that means lifting heavy and getting strong first. not before. "

i liked that.


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 5404
a recent update pic :becky:


----------



## Piranha Smudge

You'll also find with all the compound exercises the minor muscles all get worked secondary!! Guys should also worry about the back aswell as the front too for postural reasons too!!


----------



## Muzza

Haven't read the whole thread but i'm going to put this into practise, i feel like i've just been wandering round the gym aimlessly at the moment, just mixing it up a bit too much


----------



## crazycal1

imo mixing it up is at the high end of experienced training and only effective if you really know what your doing..

its something that nearly every beginner does tho...

i do think that keeping the mindset of a beginner is a really good thing..

it keeps it simple.


----------



## Muzza

Alrite so I've done this three times so far and I got to say that it feels like it's hitting the spot, only problem is that the gym hasn't got the small weights to gradually increase.

I`m weak so doing the following to start with

Squats 3 x 10 x 25kg

Deadlift 3x 10 x 50kg

Bench press 3 x 10 x 20 kg ( bit worried about running out of puff and not being able to get it on the stand at the end of the 3rd rep)

Pull down 3 x 10 x 40kg

Military Press 3 x10 x 20kg

Arm curls 3 x 10 x 20kg

Not sure about the tri pull down thingy

Also doing crunches, some thing on a round contraption with wheels that you pull in and out with yer knees when in the plank and calfs

What supplements should I start off with, maybe just the protein?


----------



## crazycal1

just protein dude,

buy some small weights loop a bit of string round them and stick em on the end of the bar, fcuk looking a t**t.

you`ll need 4x0.5kg and probly a couple of 1kg plates i think to get all increments in between the bigger plates.

i`m assuming youre gonna buy standard weight plates which are much cheaper than oly plates and that oly plates are what you have in the gym..

if youre struggling to rerack the bar after the third set of bench after 3 workouts youre starting too high up on weights.

why not start out at a number that will allow 3sets 0f 12-15 reps and then allow a drop absolutely only when neccessary..

have a reread of the bit where i talk about cycling your poundages again 

you have to give yourself somewhere to go with progression, its the same for diet..

start too high and you`ll plateau straight away almost.


----------



## Muzza

Cheers for that, will plough through the thread, going to drop the weight on the benchpress. I went on Tuesday and again tonight and yeah by halfway through the last set i was struggling, but it was so busy down the gym i couldn't do the squats and had to substitute with squats with dumb bells rather than the bar, i also also pushing the dumb bells into the air on the way up of the squat (if you get what i mean) so i think that fooked me a bit more.

One the question of protein, should i opt for the pro-6 gear which i notice you get free creatine with (worth giving this a bash as it's free?) or the normal stuff, was going to buy some from the recommended site from here


----------



## crazycal1

pro6 is good, im using it at the mo, but ive also used a bulk powder and made good progress.

assuming your powder is of reasonable quality imo its not gonna be a the overriding factor of not growing muscle..

you need a good diet, good routine thats interpreted correctly and good rest.

rest is the key and most overabused factor, a perfect diet does not compensate for lack of rest or a good routine misinterpreted.


----------



## crazycal1

its coming to my attention that the most important bodyparts to grow are chest, arms and rear delts.

why the fcuk you`d worry about rear delts a tiny muscle no one even notices is beyond me, worry about ya back not growing, worry bout your lagging hamstrings, quads or calves!

heres a radical idea use a mass builder aka the deadlift and add some fcuking weight to the bar over a couple of years, when i say some i mean 50-100kg, do that and come back with your small rear deltoids.

man the fcuk up.

small arms, what ya benching and military pressing?

theres a direct correlation between how much you can push or pull and arm size.

spend a year and get your presses and pulls up, chin with a 20kg weight and tell my your guns havent grown... dont do it once do it for extended periods of time (elbows permitting)

add 20-40kg to ya bench or milipress and tell me your arms havent grown.

want to increase your bench press, so your beach muscles are looking tonk for summer.

add a fcuking kilo a week to your bench every week for a year. aint worth it? thats 50kg.

you cant even do that for every sesh in a year, add a pound a week...

i spose that aint worth it either..

think i`m talking horse sh1t, then keep doing ya rear flies when your 5 years off never competing, do ya 21`s for your guns, better do 3 exercises for 3 sets each just in case, doesnt matter your training like a bitch with fcuk all weight, youre getting PUMPED dude!

do your 3 sets of bench for every angle on the pins finish off with some flies and some pec dec too, ya cant be too careful... dilute that effort away from 3 brutally hard sets and then not leave them alone while they grow...

eeeveryones an advanced trainer, the basics are something you read about and did for a couple of weeks, back in the day before you were an old pro and knew the most scientifically backed protein powder and preworkout stim available... no more getting ripped off for you so your bound to grow, specially if you train like the big guys on gear...

youre not gonna use gear tho cos your so fcuking keen and drugs are bad for you, your so keen you dont need rest, cos there stuff you can buy thats legal that makes up for it...

if your so fcuking keen and really want to grow save your money and rest like a king..

theres more to rest than getting 8 hours kip every nite.. its about eliminating stress, not doing a 12 hour nite shift then training, not having a screamng row with the missus that leaves you feeling so weak you could actually fall asleep rather than train.

being serious about ya rest is taking an extra day off if you need to (thats not a 1x a year thing either).

beng serious about your rest is about self discipline and controlling your ego..

when you know an extra days rest could be the difference between hitting your numbers and keeping a training cycle going (yes theres training cycles not just gear ones) or hitting a plateau, what ya gonna do...

probly plateau and stick some flyes on the end... (thats sarcasm btw)

never hear anyone ranting on about rest? thats cos you cant sell it.

add some weight to you big exercises and watch those rear delts grow....

i may be growing slowly but ive improved evry year ive trained except for the fusion years and i intend to continue that progression till age makes that impossible, year on year i will improve and when i hit my peak i`ll look around and see how many broken bodies ive left along the way.

i want to be that 70 year old (24 years time) who people walk past int he street and think, he lifts...

rest like a king dudes!

[video=youtube;ex3uF7r4X6o]


----------



## Ben_Dover

Haha you crazy mother****er!

Back and biceps day tomorrow, I will be doing some deads followed by some more deads and finishing off with some deads and a quick set if curls (for the girls)


----------



## Ben_Dover

170x2 from a while ago. 200kg by xmas


----------



## crazycal1

already seen it BJ, i was doing some stalking on youtube lol...

hence adding you in 

cmon you bon bon eating motherfcuker 200kg for my christmas pressie... 

apologies i gota bit ranty last nite lol


----------



## crazycal1

BJ said:


> Deadlift 170kg x 2 - YouTube
> 
> 170x2 from a while ago. 200kg by xmas


try not to hyperextend at the top bud, also i`d try starting with hips higher altho i know olympic lifts start hips low, but give it a try..


----------



## gingernut

Wow Cal. I know you're right and I already have a background but I'm probably the only person heavy deads/squats/bench doesn't work for. My back is also one of my leading bodyparts, yet is weak/can't do chins or pull ups and in fact I rarely work it. Back in the day I did do a lot of heavy squats, ended up injured and then was ill and lost all my strength. Perhaps there's muscle memory there (but I've never been able to do pull ups).

Always gotta be a spanner in the works, however I think your message is work the entire body, and don't go off into the minute stuff until you have to.


----------



## Ben_Dover

TheCrazyCal said:


> try not to hyperextend at the top bud, also i`d try starting with hips higher altho i know olympic lifts start hips low, but give it a try..


I try to drive with my legs at the start hence the lowness, seen too many horror lifts starting with high hips and all back that makes me cringe...


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk me ive just lost a page of writing for you bj.

your hips are high when the bar comes off the ground mate.

have them start there.

your not tight at the bottom at the start of the lift.

zero aggression.

are you writing an email or about to lift like your life depends on it?

get a bend in the bar and take the slack, blast your air out unless your specifically doing the vesuva technique, your wasting valuable power.

use your adrenaline, think of it as adding nitrous oxide to your lift.

soz i cant be arsed to rewrite everythig i wrote lol but it works.

dont do double do singles, those doubles are not gonna let you suddenly lift 190, work up progresively with small increments.

theres is a difference bewteen a double and single and an all out this is all i can lift cos i left my guts on the floor trying to get the lift.

if you dont practice heavy singles the bar will make you its bitch..

calculate your bench press pb for 10 reps as a single and see if you can do it... what you can do hyopthetically is a diff to reality..

hope that helps, i`m no expert on deads tho.



lancashirerose said:


> Wow Cal. I know you're right and I already have a background but I'm probably the only person heavy deads/squats/bench doesn't work for. My back is also one of my leading bodyparts, yet is weak/can't do chins or pull ups and in fact I rarely work it. Back in the day I did do a lot of heavy squats, ended up injured and then was ill and lost all my strength. Perhaps there's muscle memory there (but I've never been able to do pull ups).
> 
> Always gotta be a spanner in the works, however I think your message is work the entire body, and don't go off into the minute stuff until you have to.


rose i bet i could teach you how to do a chins  your body type as a lady is made for them  bold statement tho lol.. ive got a lady with a marge simpson type bod dipping to parallel for 10`s  all in the technique not that im saying yours is wrong.. but if i can get her to do body weight stuff i`m sure i could you.

my statement isnt aimed at the advanced its aimed at those who think theyre advanced but they aint..

i`m not advanced..

yup youre totally right, dont get hooked up on detail when you have no substance.

you have got yourself to an advanced physique doing none of the above, but altho it could be deemed a cop out i dont think youre atypical.

i presume everyone has sh1te genetics and gains come with great difficulty. that i think describes a massive majority of forum users (all forums) training as you do for example on a 5 day split might work for you but is only going to work for a minority.

the thing is everyone wants to train like you..

heheh i got a wow out of rose  i hope thats in a good way lol...


----------



## Muzza

Well f%ck sticks, buggered my back on Sunday doing either the squats or the deadlifts.


----------



## Max1466868006

Why not switch to leg press and deadlifts?


----------



## jakal2001

f**k it, starting Monday - back to two day split!


----------

